# Old World Bacon... My Way....    UPDATE 6/15/21



## daveomak (Jun 15, 2021)

2 weeks...  cure  is done...  

Rinse  and dry...  5 days  back in  the refer to "bloom" and form a decent pellicle....     and lose more moisture to intensify the flavor...

       needs  a rinse... 














rinsed and dried...














Soon, into the  smoker.....

BBL....


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 15, 2021)

looking good Dave!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 15, 2021)

Can't wait for the finish!

Ryan


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 15, 2021)

Dave,

Good to see that the broken arm isn't slowing you down.

Staying tuned in for this one for sure.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 15, 2021)

It's slowing down a lot of stuff...


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 15, 2021)

Yep.  I'm in.
Gary


----------



## GATOR240 (Jun 15, 2021)

Standing by....


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 16, 2021)

Looks good Dave!
I have some buckboard bacon cold smoking right now.
Should be ready to slice on Father’s Day for Challah bread French toast & mimosas.
Al


----------



## daveomak (Jun 16, 2021)

Wish I could be there Al.....


----------



## daveomak (Jun 20, 2021)

I did 2 each 6-8 hour smokes using dust I make up... Friday night and again Saturday night....
It's now in the refer for a few more days to bloom....  Get the smoke distributed throughout the meat for a uniform flavor... 
NOTE: since the start, the slab was open to the refer...  NO bagging or anything  close...













I will slice the belly in half then slice on the meat slicer...  I can't cut full bellies..








The meat has lost a bunch of weight concentrating the flavor...  Ummmm good...


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 20, 2021)

daveomak said:


> I did 2 each 6-8 hour smokes using dust I make up... Friday night and again Saturday night....
> It's now in the refer for a few more days to bloom....  Get the smoke distributed throughout the meat for a uniform flavor...
> NOTE: since the start, the slab was open to the refer...  NO bagging or anything  close...
> 
> ...



Beautiful!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 20, 2021)

It looks great! I bet your fridge smells like heaven!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 20, 2021)

Looks great Dave.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 20, 2021)

That sure looks good, I need to try my hand at this. I've never attempted any cured meat so I've got a ton to learn.


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 20, 2021)

Bravo, Dave! Looks fantastic! I can imagine how it tastes.... Yum!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 21, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> That sure looks good, I need to try my hand at this. I've never attempted any cured meat so I've got a ton to learn.



You will need 2 scales...  Preferably electronic....
0-20#'s +/_
0-100 grams for accuracy measuring cure, spices and herbs etc..

A starting point is..
1.5-1.8% Kosher salt
+
0.25% cure#1 (returns ~156 Ppm nitrite)
+
1% white sugar (for a very mild sweet flavor to combat any saltiness flavor AND hold moisture in the meat)
+ 
any UNSALTED spices and herbs for your specific flavor profile, generally 1-2%.;.

Other sugars are filthy and can cause unwanted molds and bacterial growth...  (cane, molasses etc.)


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 21, 2021)

Fantastic !


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 21, 2021)

That some real good looking bacon Dave

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 21, 2021)

daveomak said:


> You will need 2 scales...  Preferably electronic....
> 0-20#'s +/_
> 0-100 grams for accuracy measuring cure, spices and herbs etc..
> 
> ...


Thanks, Dave, I've bookmarked this. I did tell a little bit of a lie, I've cured brisket for pastrami and corned beef.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 21, 2021)

You are forgiven......


----------



## daveomak (Jun 21, 2021)

About 90% cooked then covered with maple syrup... and finish the cook to crisp..   
 Great snack food...


----------



## disco (Jun 21, 2021)

Beautiful bacon, Bro! Big like!


----------



## Jabiru (Jun 22, 2021)

Awesome. I’ll follow your method next time for sure,  the pellicle formation and fridge resting is a great tip.


----------



## river100 (Jun 22, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> That sure looks good, I need to try my hand at this. I've never attempted any cured meat so I've got a ton to learn.


Watch out, once you do you are hooked. It's really good.


----------



## river100 (Jun 22, 2021)

daveomak said:


> You will need 2 scales...  Preferably electronic....
> 0-20#'s +/_
> 0-100 grams for accuracy measuring cure, spices and herbs etc..
> 
> ...


Good info. I've only used brown sugar. Was thinking about using cane but will do a few with white sugar.


----------

